# Gaspe Peninsula



## Aldo (Mar 17, 2006)

I am planning a trip up to Gaspe in late July.  No real agenda, I just have always wanted to see the area.

Any recommendations, special things to see, places to stay (hopefully cheap) decent eats?

Merci mille fois.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't know if you and yours are garden buffs, but you might want to visit Reford Gardens - Jardin Des Metis near Matane - to die for gardens and good history. here's the website http://www.jardinsmetis.com/english/index.htm

regards,
Barb


----------

